# Flush Mount Closet Flange



## nd48463 (Jun 28, 2012)

What is the difference in a "Flush Mount" closet flange vs. a regular closet flange??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what kinda toilet is it , one that flushes or a regular one?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

and you claim to be a ...

What is your Plumbing related field/trade: Pvc Fitting manufacturer


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this a new game, ok my turn. Whats the difference between a plumber and a salesman.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

One mounts flush, one mounts regular. 

Plumbing is not known for complicated terms.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> One mounts flush, one mounts regular.
> 
> Plumbing is not known for complicated terms.


 
But the odd thing is, the flush mount flange mounts regular because it doesn't alter the flushing characteristics of the w.c. The regular flange is for Australian toilets because they flush backwards.






Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Play periods over...


----------

